# Shore fishing for Walleye



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

Been reading the forum here for a few years, so I figured I'd start utilizing the wealth of information available here. I'm primarily a fly fisherman, but lately I've found a renewed interest in casting. I'm wondering if anyone's willing to share a few basic spots to get started for some night time shore fishing for Walleye near Cleveland (which piers are accessible/productive/legal to fish from after dark). Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

i would repost this in the lake erie general decussions you might get a lot more response...seems like these sections have a hard time taking off because they are often over looked....im not from that area though other wise i would give my input GOOD LUCK though EYEFISHER


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

edgewater park has a pier, shore access, e 72d has shore access also but can be very crowded, if you go to 72nd, walk towards the city by the water plant theres a rock horseshoe you can walk out on and cast from. the shore bite off cleveland is all but over IMO, you might get a straggler. cast husky jerks just before dark, slow retrive and stay late as you can. be alert down there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Even better- don't go alone if possible.


----------

